# California nearer to banning Lead bullets



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Typical propaganda by the eco-environmental extremists infesting our government. Science in past & present has been used for political agenda (statistics & studies manipulation as examples), . IMO, basically indirect way to restrict our 2nd Amendment in USA here.

http://dailycaller.com/2013/09/11/alert-california-poised-to-ban-lead-ammo-with-help-from-the-humane-society-of-the-united-states/

I wonder how far this will go or to what level of government intrusion if lead ban becomes law. Such as, just possessing *lead ingots* in California and you are considered a criminal, or illegal to buy & sell lead?

I only live in this state. I wish could get out of here. So, do not blame me


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah i read bout that earlier. guess ill have to go to arizona for lead ammo. i guess all lead wheel weights will also be illegal, have to buy them of other material. no more lead pellets for my air guns. i guess all current legal hunting will now become illegal hunting. lots of people will still hunt, just different means. its going to be a nightmare for all the parks and rangers to enforce. now legal gun owning citizens will not be able to purchase cost effective ammo for the firearm one chose to buy for protection. another law for the criminal to use to thier advantage. no more lead weights to fish with. another industry outlawed in california, lead manufacturing. way to encourage and support job development for the state .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Just a round about way to gun control.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Governor Jerry 'Moonbeam' Brown SIGNED IT today, banning lead ammo for firearms :angry:. Eco-gestapos got their way. Other states maybe, WATCH OUT. I'm not familiar with technical details of firearms ammo but this brief USA Today news-byte said that Federal Laws about ammunition ... if non-lead is used (other metal besides lead), it can be 'armor piercing ammo'? So maybe this california lead ammo ban might later conflict with federal law, I don't know.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/10/11/california-bans-lead-from-hunting-ammunition/2969497/


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wow ! what a fkn joke ! obviously the governor does not know the way lead deforms on impact and that it takes massive amounts of lead to be really dangerous. im just glad it wasnt the over all use of lead being banned, its just the hunting ammo. i misunderstood at first, i thought it was *all *lead. i was never aware of this bill, till it was posted in this thread. sneaky liberals sneaked it in through the legislative process.


----------



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

Gun owning tax payers should have left that ****hole a long time ago. I have no sympathy for them.

And now wildlife will be shot at with inferior bullets, causing more hit & runs... more pain, all for the sake of "wildlife". lol makes sense.


----------

